# Barista Pro “Fill Tank”



## Texwiller1988 (Oct 7, 2021)

My Sage Barista Pro when I turn it on I don't hear the pump and just appears on the display the message "fill tank", I tried to move the magnet on the back but nothing happened.


----------

